# Moulding and wainscoting..



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Finally got around to running moulding and trimming out the kitchen. The casing is 3 peice build-up, 2" thick at the backband and 5" wide. 
























Really need to get the DC hooked up to my planer.. the shovel method gets old.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Wainscoting cont'd
































And a bonus pair of 28 bottle wine racks.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Turned out nice..


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> Turned out nice..


Thanks.


----------



## Rwhpi (11 mo ago)

Great job on all!

- Bob


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful trim and perfect trim work, can't beat that. I love the step molding. When doing a lot of restoration work, we had to make a lot of the molding stacked similarly. I also like the molding that I call drop molding, it really does dress up wainscoting a lot. That is also a very beautiful home. By the way, is that a Williams and Hussey molder? I am drooling here. lol


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice job! I like the way you repeated the bead detail in the wainscotting build up. I just got mad though. When I retired and moved south the only machine I sold was my Hussey and I have been kicking myself in the ass ever since.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

BigJim said:


> Beautiful trim and perfect trim work, can't beat that. I love the step molding. When doing a lot of restoration work, we had to make a lot of the molding stacked similarly. I also like the molding that I call drop molding, it really does dress up wainscoting a lot. That is also a very beautiful home. By the way, is that a Williams and Hussey molder? I am drooling here. lol


Thanks. I prefer stacked moulding for the options you have. It's too bad it fell out of favor. 

Yes it's a williams and hussey. For as small and unsuspecting as they are they really do work well.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

B Coll said:


> Nice job! I like the way you repeated the bead detail in the wainscotting build up. I just got mad though. When I retired and moved south the only machine I sold was my Hussey and I have been kicking myself in the ass ever since.


Thanks.

I used the bead and cove detail a lot throughout the house. The moulding around the range hood is actually the full profile of the wainscot panel mould. 











I actually have two w&h moulders, fantastic little machines.


----------

